# Cheap rubber band



## dafuq (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

For some time I have been looking for a band that could help me with my warm up.

I decided to get one after seeing this Ogus video.






Anyway can someone reccomend me something?

I found this band on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rubberbanditz-Pull-Crossfit-Resistance-MEDIUM/dp/B0053YB1QU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362821296&sr=8-4

but its kinda too expensive for warm up and dont know anything about quality etc.

Thanks


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

This is the band I have. It's good for warming up and can also be used during exercise or super setting:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-HEAVY-THICK-RESISTANCE-BAND-70LBS-31-75KG-WITH-HANDLES-/270965433547?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item3f16cc64cb


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can get a few for rather cheap mate, here's some I bought a while ago


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Leeds89 said:


> Can get a few for rather cheap mate, here's some I bought a while ago


Stop teasing. How much and where from?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Can get a few for rather cheap mate, here's some I bought a while ago


Someone had to do it


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RESISTANCE-BANDS-Set-For-Yoga-Abs-Pilates-Fitness-Exercise-Workout-11-Pieces-/270859737309?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item3f107f98dd

These are what iv been using for a while now, really rate them!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)




----------



## dafuq (Jan 2, 2013)

Skinny Guy said:


> Someone had to do it


I got these years ago when I was doing p90x 

I dont like how they stretch and two of them has snapped.

but well worth the money.


----------

